# WW2 Radio Officers Merchant Navy - advice needed!



## franmc (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi there, I'm trying to find information about my grandfather Patrick McNulty who served as a radio officer on the S.S. Imber (base Trincomalee, possibly ship number 135716) from 1943 to 1946.

I have tried searching for his name and the ship name in various online records but have not had any luck - I'm guessing I'm looking in the wrong place. 

I have a list he kept of all the ports he visited during those years and also have four of his medals - 1939-45 Star, Atlantic Star, Burma Star and War Medal 1939-45.

He contracted a liver disease while serving somewhere in the Pacific and he passed away as a result when my father (his only child) was two years old. Sadly we know very little about him and it would be wonderful to find out more about his years in service - records of the Imber and its crew, pictures, where he might have received training. To find someone else who served on that ship at the same time would, of course, be amazing.

I would greatly appreciate any advice on where to start - I am completely new to this.

Many thanks in advance. Fran


----------



## Bernard McIver (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello Fran and welcome,

May I suggest that you widen your search by placing your enquiry on this website: http://www.mercantilemarine.org 
Provide as much detail as you can, full names, place & date of birth if known, and names of ships served on. You will find members very helpful.

Good Luck in your search,
Bernard


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello Fran
I’m unable to find anything on the “Imber” other than its official number is 135761, 
to be sure that he was on board you would need to obtain the official crew agreement for the time period he was on the vessel 

If this is the correct person then 
There is a medal entitlement for a Patrick McNulty whose DoB is 1st march 1922 his Dis A No R270620 born Deny County Derry 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?queryType=1&resultcount=1&Edoc_Id=4494020


His seaman’s pouch (If survived ) should be in the TNA Kew in piece BT 372/522/106 these pouches can be hit and miss sometimes have a very little 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...=-3345088&CATLN=7&FullDetails=True&UserType=0


His record of ships should be in his CRS10 record which should be in BT 382/1151 McNeillage J to McNulty W E covering dates 1st January1941 to 31st December 1946 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ighlight=,MCNULTY&accessmethod=0&Summary=True

what I have found 
There was a Patrick McNulty signed on the “Empire Airman” as 3rd R/O aged 21 with 1 years service when signing in Heysham on the 31st March 1943 he was Irish his height was 5’ -7” weight 144 lbs , the ship arrived in New York on the 17th May 1943 having sailed from Liverpool on the 30th April 1943

Ray


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Not much help in the search for Mr McNulty but I have just bought a book called "Life aboard a wartime Libery ship" by Ian M Malcolm. Its about a chap with a special ticket and his service with Blue Flue. Book is published by Amberley Publishing and I got mine from Camden Books.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I found this in photoship.co.uk. It is the only one although it looks a bit like a coaster.


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships I/slides/Imber-01.html

David
+


----------



## Baulkham Hills (Jul 11, 2008)

It seems S,S.Imber was a standard built ww1 ships original name 
"Bittern- 1899 tons launched 9.20 Coaster. owner Cork SS Co, Cork; 
1922 Owner British & Continental S.S. Co, Liverpool; 1939 IMBER, same owner; 
1954 scrapped Antwerp".
There appears to be a connection between the Cork Steamship company and British & Continental Steam ship company, the records for the Cork Steamship company up to 1965 are held at the Cork city and County archives.

There is also information on the S.S. Imber on the UK archives with this link. 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=8172739&queryType=1&resultcount=1

Good luck with your search


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Graham P Powell said:


> Not much help in the search for Mr McNulty but I have just bought a book called "Life aboard a wartime Libery ship" by Ian M Malcolm. Its about a chap with a special ticket and his service with Blue Flue. Book is published by Amberley Publishing and I got mine from Camden Books.
> rgds
> Graham Powell


Hello Graham. I'm the chap. Hope you enjoy the book.

Regards

Ian


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Hello Ian, I recognise the face from your book!. I'm saving it up to take away on holiday but from odd bits I've looked at it is very good. Well done. Several of my former colleagues at GKA were at sea during the war. One chap from 39 to 45. He wrote his memoirs which I was lucky enough to read once but now I believe are deposited with the Imperial War Museum. regards
Graham Powell


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Graham,

who was that? I am sure I should know. 

Neville


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Graham

Nice holiday reading! I was at Wickradio for a year than at Portisheadradio from 1954 to 1956. You'll find me on their website. Have a look at my website [email protected] or Gordon Mumford's website and you'll learn more about me. I loved Burnham and the station was a great place to work. 

Best wishes

Ian


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ian,

sorry but your link just brings up your email not your web site.


Hawkey01


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Malcolm,

thanks.

Neville


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Update on Ians web site.

It is as follows: www.ianmmalcolm.co.uk

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Bernard McIver said:


> Hello Fran and welcome,
> 
> May I suggest that you widen your search by placing your enquiry on this website: http://www.mercantilemarine.org
> Provide as much detail as you can, full names, place & date of birth if known, and names of ships served on. You will find members very helpful.
> ...


Try ROASS.org willie williamson might help.


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

franmc said:


> Hi there, I'm trying to find information about my grandfather Patrick McNulty who served as a radio officer on the S.S. Imber (base Trincomalee, possibly ship number 135716) from 1943 to 1946.
> 
> I have tried searching for his name and the ship name in various online records but have not had any luck - I'm guessing I'm looking in the wrong place.
> 
> ...


----------

